# 1960 Starlet...Worth Purchasing?...



## HARPO (Feb 8, 2019)

I have the opportunity to purchase this all original Starlet _WITH_ a working horn, the owner told me. I haven't seen it in person, and I was told about scratchesin the paint and the chrome flaking off the headlight. He'll go no lower than $100, but I know in the future I'd probably flip it at some point and don't want to lose money on it.






So...should I or shouldn't I? I don't really want it, but its been over a week since I bought a bike, lol!


----------



## Mark Mattei (Feb 8, 2019)

I’ve always made money buying bikes I truly like, enjoying them for a time and then letting them go when I must. Usually come up short when buying only to flip.


----------



## HARPO (Feb 8, 2019)

Well, no positive replies...so I'll look for something else...


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 8, 2019)

Where is it?


----------



## Euphman06 (Feb 8, 2019)

I don't see why that wouldn't be worth $100.


----------



## unregistered (Feb 8, 2019)

I would hop right on that for $100! Very cool bike though the misses doesn’t have the same affinity for vintage Schwinns like I do...


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 8, 2019)

Buy it!


----------



## OldBikeGuy77 (Feb 8, 2019)

With the nice condition of the tank you easily have $200-$300 in parts on there (maybe more) if you had to go the parting it out route. I think you are very safe at $100.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## HARPO (Feb 8, 2019)

Decisions decisions... and I’m still on the fence with it.  I would never part out of bike this complete so it’s making my decision even tougher.


----------



## Euphman06 (Feb 8, 2019)

You clearly don't love it enough.... let it be and hopefully someone who really falls in love with it will snap it up. Or flip it, or part it out... you get the point, lol


----------



## Pomona Deluxe (Feb 8, 2019)

HARPO said:


> Well, no positive replies...so I'll look for something else...



I may be wrong but in the 60s schwinn had used rose pink to paint bikes but it was discontinued after 2 months I believe that’s the color on the chain guard and rack if it is the color i think it is it could be pretty rare


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 8, 2019)

Pomona Deluxe said:


> I may be wrong but in the 60s schwinn had used rose pink to paint bikes but it was discontinued after 2 months I believe that’s the color on the chain guard and rack if it is the color i think it is it could be pretty rare




Schwinn has used Rose since the 50's on the Starlet. The shortest running color (Months) was Flamingo.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Feb 8, 2019)

I'd say $20, maybe $30 if the seats really nice. Around here womens bike don't move. Look on CL, you'll find $50 - $100 ones that have been there for years.. yes years. I have 7-8 frames, debbies, starlets, hollywoods, and breezes. I couldn't give those bikes away.


----------



## Jay81 (Feb 9, 2019)

For a price comparison, here's a '60 Debutante I sold locally (to a guy that bought it to flip.) 
I got $250 for it. Granted, it is a higher end model with more chrome, but the paint on the Starlet looks to be in better shape. 
I think cleaned up, the Starlet should be worth around $250 as well, to the right buyer. 
Of course, markets vary by location. I am in Michigan. 
I would say you are safe paying $100 for it, but who knows, if you pull out 80 bucks cash he may take it.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1960-schwinn-debutante.141496/


----------



## HARPO (Feb 9, 2019)

Euphman06 said:


> You clearly don't love it enough.... let it be and hopefully someone who really falls in love with it will snap it up. Or flip it, or part it out... you get the point, lol




My problem is that I'm trying to cut down on my purchasing, and recently its gotten out of hand. But like a moth to a flame, if I think something is a bargain, I buy it. Right now I'm at Maximum capacity (36 bikes), and have no clue where I'd put this one...unless I knew I could move a few right away. Augh!!!, lol!!!! 

And thank you all for your responses. I just might contact this guy today...


----------



## HARPO (Feb 9, 2019)

Here are more photos of the bike...


----------



## HARPO (Feb 9, 2019)

Jay81 said:


> For a price comparison, here's a '60 Debutante I sold locally (to a guy that bought it to flip.)
> I got $250 for it. Granted, it is a higher end model with more chrome, but the paint on the Starlet looks to be in better shape.
> I think cleaned up, the Starlet should be worth around $250 as well, to the right buyer.
> Of course, markets vary by location. I am in Michigan.
> ...




The rear rack alone is worth $125 on your old Debutante, and then like you said all the chrome pieces. Plus, you had the rear "S" reflector and most of the other parts for a boys bike. If this was the same bike for $100, it would have been in my house already!


----------



## vincev (Feb 9, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Schwinn has used Rose since the 50's on the Starlet. The shortest running color (Months) was Flamingo.



I have a flamingo and it is a stunning color in sunlight.


----------



## Pomona Deluxe (Feb 9, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Schwinn has used Rose since the 50's on the Starlet. The shortest running color (Months) was Flamingo.



That’s the name I forgot the color


----------



## Pomona Deluxe (Feb 9, 2019)

The only reason i knew was because I had a flamingo colored lil tiger all original I just didn’t have the top bar for it I sold it though not knowing it’s rarity and now I regret it


----------



## Pomona Deluxe (Feb 9, 2019)

My bad the color was holiday rose not flamingo


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 9, 2019)

Holiday rose and summer cloud white was one of the main color combos for years. A lot of the white paints they used aged terribly!


----------



## Sven (Feb 9, 2019)

I know its been roughly 12 days since your last find / purchase. But $100 ...might need to walk away. See if seller reconsiders in a week or two


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Feb 9, 2019)

buses n bikes said:


> I would hop right on that for $100! Very cool bike though the misses doesn’t have the same affinity for vintage Schwinns like I do...



Do any of them have the same affinity for vintage Schwinns that we do? Lol. Mine sure doesn’t!


----------



## HARPO (Feb 10, 2019)

Sven said:


> I know its been roughly 12 days since your last find / purchase. But $100 ...might need to walk away. See if seller reconsiders in a week or two




I'm going to hold off for now. I countered with $80, and he said he couldn't go that low. 

But...I'm looking at something else right now. If that goes through in the next couple of days, I'll Post it. Geez, what an addiction!!!!!!


----------



## davek (Feb 11, 2019)

I found a rose colored paint when i repainted a Fiesta for an ex of mine, very close. I had pics. up in the old Schwinn site.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 11, 2019)

HARPO said:


> I have the opportunity to purchase this all original Starlet _WITH_ a working horn, the owner told me. I haven't seen it in person, and I was told about scratchesin the paint and the chrome flaking off the headlight. He'll go no lower than $100, but I know in the future I'd probably flip it at some point and don't want to lose money on it.View attachment 945360
> 
> 
> 
> So...should I or shouldn't I? I don't really want it, but its been over a week since I bought a bike, lol!




Look around , spend 100 dollars and see how many parts on that bike you can buy and put one together for that price ?


----------



## Vintagedad (Feb 18, 2019)

I think that bike is definitely worth 100 dollars. That’s a great color and you don’t see it very often. I know girls bikes are not popular but I’d buy that in a heartbeat. Great color and it’s all there.


----------



## HARPO (Feb 18, 2019)

Vintagedad said:


> I think that bike is definitely worth 100 dollars. That’s a great color and you don’t see it very often. I know girls bikes are not popular but I’d buy that in a heartbeat. Great color and it’s all there.




 I held off on buying that bike and bought a mint 1977 Motobecane Mirage 100% original for only $50


----------

